# New Troy-Bilt's and ice



## Fruggy (Nov 16, 2014)

This is my first 2-stage snow blower. My old snow blower was a single-stage Toro with a plastic auger. Ice is a big no-no. I was reading the product sales description and said it can handle medium sized snow and ice. 

I would like to know if it is actually safe to blow ice on my new 2410. This would really come in handy at the darn ice and snow-packed hills at the end of my driveway from the darn snow plow trucks. I am also aware of the shear pins if anything happens.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would say small ice would be ok or somewhat hardened slush. If you have baseball sized hardened ice chunks I would say no. Also be aware that ice will normally fly out of the chute faster and further than snow so be careful where you aim.

Troy Bilt or any MTD blower are usually built with thinner metal than some of the more expensive blowers, but even with the heavier ones it is advised against large chunks of ice.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. As SHRYP said, watch where you aim your machine and no big chunks through the machine.


----------



## Fruggy (Nov 16, 2014)

Got it guys, thanks. 

For the first time in my life, I can't wait for a snow storm so I can test this baby in its full potential.


----------



## flintmich (Nov 18, 2014)

Fruggy said:


> I would like to know if it is actually safe to blow ice on my new 2410. This would really come in handy at the darn ice and snow-packed hills at the end of my driveway from the darn snow plow trucks. I am also aware of the shear pins if anything happens.


I have a tip for you Fruggy. You probably already know it, but maybe someone else may not and it is worth repeating! If you get out early enough, before the road plow guys fill your driveway, and clear out at least half of the road (the lane closest to your driveway), going left (as you face the road), and clear it maybe 75-100', then the plow trucks will "run out of snow" by the time they get to your driveway and you will never have that nasty ice and snow hill at the end of your drive again. 

I *WAS* that plow guy for 30 years and the first time I saw an old farmer do this, while I was clearing 3' - 4' drifts on gravel roads with a CAT road grader, I was thinking "what the heck is this crazy old nut doing snowblowing the road?" And then, when I watched the wall of snow at the end of my blade run out just before crossing his driveway, I stopped, climbed down out of my grader, and shook that mans hand. It had never occurred to me to do this but it was just such obvious *GENIUS!* that I just HAD to thank him and give him the credit he was due! I've tried to share that idea with everyone I can ever since. And I have done this to my driveway every single time since. I think of that old boy every time I do my driveway now - some 20 years later. It's so simple but makes such a huge difference!

I hope this helps. And by the way, I bought a 2410 last year and have been surprisingly pleased with it. It's done everything I've needed it to do without any issues. This year it will be pimped out with LED lights and power chute controls. I had to add a battery because my engine doesn't come with a stator nor will it accept one. Very frustrating. But where there's a will, there's a way...lol.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum FlintMich, I read you were looking at installing a Led Light with battery so I did an install on my snow blower and as you can see on the left I bolted 3 aluminum 1/4" X 1 1/2" to hold my battery a 12 v 18Ah. The Led on the right pic is a 27 watt 2160 Lumens and it really shines the path at 60 deg and over 100 ft long. I also put a toggle just above the light when I would use during daylight. The Led draws 2.25 amps and the battery can keep it lighted for 4 1/2 hrs at 5 deg far.
I can take more pics when we get more snow. I have leads to connect a battery maintainer. Price for Led $50.00, battery $45.00 at Amazon plus winterized switch $10.00
Good Luck and PM me if you want more info.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

flintmich said:


> I have a tip for you Fruggy. You probably already know it, but maybe someone else may not and it is worth repeating! If you get out early enough, before the road plow guys fill your driveway, and clear out at least half of the road (the lane closest to your driveway), going left (as you face the road), and clear it maybe 75-100', then the plow trucks will "run out of snow" by the time they get to your driveway and you will never have that nasty ice and snow hill at the end of your drive again.
> 
> I *WAS* that plow guy for 30 years and the first time I saw an old farmer do this, while I was clearing 3' - 4' drifts on gravel roads with a CAT road grader, I was thinking "what the heck is this crazy old nut doing snowblowing the road?" And then, when I watched the wall of snow at the end of my blade run out just before crossing his driveway, I stopped, climbed down out of my grader, and shook that mans hand. It had never occurred to me to do this but it was just such obvious *GENIUS!* that I just HAD to thank him and give him the credit he was due! I've tried to share that idea with everyone I can ever since. And I have done this to my driveway every single time since. I think of that old boy every time I do my driveway now - some 20 years later. It's so simple but makes such a huge difference!


Yes, that is a great idea. I figured that one out myself a while back with similar results. Always funny watching people have to shovel every time the plow goes by because they make a 4 foot high pile of snow right at the corner of their drive that extends 2 feet into the street. I can't do anything but shake my head as they shovel the same snow over and over again. I always moved mine away from the street and into the yard and could get in and out of the drive with no issues after the plow came by.


----------



## Fruggy (Nov 16, 2014)

flintmich said:


> I have a tip for you Fruggy. You probably already know it, but maybe someone else may not and it is worth repeating! If you get out early enough, before the road plow guys fill your driveway, and clear out at least half of the road (the lane closest to your driveway), going left (as you face the road), and clear it maybe 75-100', then the plow trucks will "run out of snow" by the time they get to your driveway and you will never have that nasty ice and snow hill at the end of your drive again.
> 
> I *WAS* that plow guy for 30 years and the first time I saw an old farmer do this, while I was clearing 3' - 4' drifts on gravel roads with a CAT road grader, I was thinking "what the heck is this crazy old nut doing snowblowing the road?" And then, when I watched the wall of snow at the end of my blade run out just before crossing his driveway, I stopped, climbed down out of my grader, and shook that mans hand. It had never occurred to me to do this but it was just such obvious *GENIUS!* that I just HAD to thank him and give him the credit he was due! I've tried to share that idea with everyone I can ever since. And I have done this to my driveway every single time since. I think of that old boy every time I do my driveway now - some 20 years later. It's so simple but makes such a huge difference!
> 
> I hope this helps. And by the way, I bought a 2410 last year and have been surprisingly pleased with it. It's done everything I've needed it to do without any issues. This year it will be pimped out with LED lights and power chute controls. I had to add a battery because my engine doesn't come with a stator nor will it accept one. Very frustrating. But where there's a will, there's a way...lol.


I'm going to do this. However, sometimes the snow is packed down so hard, my Troy-Bilt is struggling to lift the snow. I'll keep you posted on what happened.


----------

